# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Shipping Forum > Vessel Types >  Vessels by Type & Size

## Petros

*Bulk Carrier - Handysize About 20/35,000 dwt*
*(Dry Cargo)*
*Handymax About 35/50,000 dwt*

*Panamax About 50/78,000 dwt* 
*(Capable of transiting the Panama Canal)*


*Capesize About 79,000 dwt plus*


*All these vessels are single deckers with a varying number of holds for the carriage of bulk cargoes such as grain, iron ore, coal, steel etc.*


*Tanker - VLCC/ULCC About 200/500,000 dwt*

*Suezmax About 120/200,000 dwt*

*Aframax About 80/120,000 dwt*

*Panamax About 60/80,000 dwt*

*Handysize About 10/60,000 dwt*


*Cargoes include crude oil and refined dirty products, refined clean products, chemicals and gas.*


*OO- Ore/Oil carrier: capable of taking either ore or oil on a specific voyage.*


*OBO- Ore/Bulk/Oil carrier: capable of taking one of the three types of cargo on a specific voyage.*


*Tweendecker/MPP: A vessel of two or more decks for the carriage of general cargo including bagged and/or mixed general cargoes and containers. Most tweendeckers are also suitable for bulk cargoes.*


*Reefer: Specialist refrigerated ship, for fruit, vegetables, fish, meat, etc.*


*Ro-Ro-Roll on-Roll off vessel: with ramps for wheeled/tracked cargo. Also for the carriage of unitised/palletised cargo, and forest products.*


*PCC/PCTC - Pure car and pure car/truck carrier: multi-deck drive on/drive-off vessels used specifically for carrying passenger cars, light commercial vehicles and trucks.*


*Containership: Carrying general cargo including high-value cargo in containers (boxes), some of which may be refrigerated. Capacity is expressed as the equivalent number of TEUs (twenty foot equivalent units) or FEUs (forty foot equivalent units). Some container ships are fitted with cells.*


*LNG: Liquified Natural Gas Carriers*


*LPG: Liquified Petroleum Gas Carriers*




*Source: Baltic Exchange*

----------


## Michael

There are also the livestock carriers, though rarely met nowadays... Of course apart form cargo shipping there are passenger and cruise vessels.

----------


## Petros

I have heard some unfortunate stories in the past, about livestock carriers having to throw their 'cargo' overboard in distress.

Have these vessels been replaced by another type now? Since you mentioned that they are met rarely nowadays. 

I tried to find a representative picture of one of these ships but with no luck.

----------


## Michael

> I have heard some unfortunate stories in the past, about livestock carriers having to throw their 'cargo' overboard in distress.


I suppose that the firstone who actually did it was Columbus during the return voyage from america due to the wellknown problem he faced concerning the winds...   :Wink:   Although sometimew somebody could face the dillema wether to throw off the cargo or just eat it!




> Have these vessels been replaced by another type now? Since you mentioned that they are met rarely nowadays. 
> I tried to find a representative picture of one of these ships but with no luck.


Well, I am not aware of the subject. I believe that special containers could substitute those vesels at a certain degree, but nothing  I could say for sure...

----------


## Michael

Some interesting info about livetstock carriers:
http://www.ulricianum-aurich.de/lk/k...vestock_13.htm
http://www.abc.net.au/rural/news/stories/s1118129.htm
And there is also another forum with a special thread on that kind of carriers (but don't abandon our forum...! ):
http://www.boatdesign.net/forums/showthread.php?t=11285

There are about 50 to 60 (!) livestock carriers worldwide. First flags are Philipines and Lebanon with 10 and 8 vessels respectively.

----------


## Petros

It's funny (but also logical), how the capacity of these vessels is measured in 'heads'. I had never heard of that before.

See how my omission in 'vessels by type' brought us to something new (at least to me). I should omit things more often  

It is also interesting that only 10 vessels constitute the biggest registry.

Thanks Michael.

----------


## Sirius

NYK has emerged as the owner behind orders for two 250,000-dwt Wozmax
ore  carriers at compatriot yard Namura Shipbuilding.The new design marks an increase in the available load draft of ships
used to  transport ore from Western Australia from the previous limit
of 230,000-dwt.  
The name Wozmax comes from the combination of 'W' for Western
Australia,  'Oz' - the common slang for Australia and 'MAX' for the
maximum size vessel  for ore transport from Western Australia.

Source: Tradewinds

----------


## Καπετάν Φουρτούνας

Does anyone know what Kamsarmax is?
Why where these bulk carriers named like this?

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Kamsarmax are vessels with maximum length (Loa) 229 m, whitch is the maximum length that can load in Kamasarin in the Republic of Guinea, where is the major loading terminal of bauxite. 
Also see http://www.tsuneishi.co.jp/tess/factbook.html

----------


## Michael

> Does anyone know what Kamsarmax is?
> Why where these bulk carriers named like this?


May I ask where did you come across with that type of vessel?

----------


## vassilisman

don`t worry. It`s common for some ships 
to be classedafter the "place"
 where they fit to pss at most  ( eg. "Malaccamax" ships that can go throught the Malacca Strait in Philipinnes )


Hey ! Wouldn`t it be a good idea to gather alla such strange categories of ships in this topic ?

We already have  2   Malaccamax &  Kamsarmax   :Razz:

----------


## mastrokostas

> don`t worry. It`s common for some ships 
> to be classedafter the "place"
> where they fit to pss at most ( eg. "Malaccamax" ships that can go throught the Malacca Strait in Philipinnes )
> 
> 
> Hey ! Wouldn`t it be a good idea to gather alla such strange categories of ships in this topic ?
> 
> We already have 2 Malaccamax & Kamsarmax


Malacca strait I thing is between Malaysia and Sumatra ore not ?

----------


## Petros

> don`t worry. It`s common for some ships 
> to be classedafter the "place"
> where they fit to pss at most ( eg. "Malaccamax" ships that can go throught the Malacca Strait in Philipinnes )
> 
> 
> Hey ! Wouldn`t it be a good idea to gather alla such strange categories of ships in this topic ?
> 
> We already have 2 Malaccamax & Kamsarmax


Why not? We can also have some pictures here of vessels passing the specific straits/places they are named after.

----------


## Petros

> Malacca strait I thing is between Malaysia and Sumatra ore not ?


 
http://encarta.msn.com/map_701516794...Strait_of.html

----------


## Καπετάν Φουρτούνας

> May I ask where did you come across with that type of vessel?


I came across with this type of vessel on the news section of a shipping company's website

----------


## Καπετάν Φουρτούνας

> Why not? We can also have some pictures here of vessels passing the specific straits/places they are named after.


Why not put pictures of all the types of vessels that are mentioned here?

----------


## Καπετάν Φουρτούνας

Handysize

----------


## Καπετάν Φουρτούνας

*Handymax* is a naval architecture term for a bulk carrier, typically between 35,000 and 60,000 deadweight tonnage (DWT). A handymax is typically 150-200 meters (492-656 feet) in length, though certain bulk terminal restrictions such as those in Japan mean that many handymax ships are just under 190 meters in overall length. Modern handymax designs are typically 52,000-58,000 DWT in size, have five cargo holds and four cranes of 30 metric ton lifting capacity.

----------


## Καπετάν Φουρτούνας

Ships classified as *Panamax* are of the maximum dimensions that will fit through the locks of the Panama Canal. This size is determined by the dimensions of the lock chambers, and the depth of the water in the canal. Panamax is a significant factor in the design of cargo ships, with many ships being built to exactly the maximum allowable size.

----------


## Καπετάν Φουρτούνας

Capesize

----------


## Καπετάν Φουρτούνας

ULCC




VLCC

----------


## Καπετάν Φουρτούνας

OO - Ore/Oil Carrier

----------


## Καπετάν Φουρτούνας

OBO - Ore/Bulk/Oil Carrier

----------


## Καπετάν Φουρτούνας

Tweendecker

----------


## Καπετάν Φουρτούνας

Reefer

----------


## Καπετάν Φουρτούνας

Ro-Ro-Roll on-Roll off vessel

----------


## Petros

Very nice pictures giving realism to the vsls' categories.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

In  *EM 1110-2-1100  Coastal Engineering Manual  - Part V* of US Corp of Engineers, chapter 5.2 (page 5.8) you can find the restrictions in size for Suez Canal and Panama Canal, as well as typical demensions mor most typew of ships.
The chapter  5 of part V is accesible in internet here http://www.usace.army.mil/publicatio...ap_5ppi-67.pdf (page to 67) or http://www.usace.army.mil/publicatio...ap_5entire.pdf (whole chapter)

----------


## vassilisman

Nice photos ! Thank you .   As for the DWT ranges , i think it would be a good idea to mention the Organization from which  we find them   because each org. gives different data for each ship.

----------


## Petros

I have mentioned the source above: Baltic Exchange.

What you say is true, because I have also seen many variations. However mentioning all the different variations / organisation's measurements would be too much.

----------


## vassilisman

Xmm...Yes , that`s true.    May i ask something else ?   I have heard that livestock csrriers tend to disappear as a type . Do you know if  it ` s true ?   

 :Confused:

----------


## Petros

Why don't you check the links and the info that Michael has given above.

I really don't know the reason for their gradual disappearance and how livestock is being transported (or how animals travel  :Very Happy: )nowadays...(???)

----------


## vassilisman

i jyst saw the links. Really interesting ..  Well, if not by ships, sheeps   :mrgreen:  may travel ,much quicker than nowadays, inside metal cans !

----------


## vassilisman

What is exactly going
 on with "Supramax" and "post-panamax" bulkers ?  I hear many times thoses two categories but i haven`t found anything sure for them ...  Any help on that ?
 :Confused:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Post Panamax are th vessels that can not pass the Panama Canal. Meanwhile bigger than Panamax.

----------


## vassilisman

So , all capers are  "post-panamax " ship . OK About "Supramax" is there anything ?

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Supramax must be a type of Handymax vessels capable for japanese ports (I am not sure for that, concluded from the routes discribed in Baltic Exchange), with maximum length (Loa) 190 m and 52.000 dwt. Informations came from Baltic Excange (http://www.balticexchange.com/defaul...article&ID=970):
"The Baltic Exchange has announced that it intends to cease publication of the Baltic Handymax Index (BHMI) on 23 December 2005. The benchmark dry freight index will be replaced by the Baltic Supramax Index (BSI) on 3 January 2006.
(...)
The Baltic Supramax Index will be based on the following description: 
Standard "Tess 52" type vessel with grabs as follows: 
• 52,454 mt dwt self trimming single deck bulkcarrier on 12.02 m ssw
• 189.99 m LOA 32.26 m Beam 5ho/ha 67,756 cum.grain 65,600 cum.bale 
• 14L /14.5B on 30mt (380 cst) no mdo at sea 
• Cr 4 x 30 mt with 12 cum grabs 
• Maximum age - 10 years"
For more about Bul carrires also see 
Propulsion Trends in Bulk Carriers http://www.manbw.com/files/news/file...0007-00ppr.pdf where you can find iformation about sizes, classes and some "regional" classes as Kamsamax.

----------


## elpida

http://www.geocities.com/uksteve.geo/tanker.html see this site !!!!! :Wink:

----------


## vassilisman

impresive ! to say  the least..   Well done elpida
 it has all info !

----------


## dante

Απίστευτη,
είσαι ωραίος...

----------


## Παναγιώτης

In this table we can see, types and sizes of tankers, as well as the properties of Panama canal and Suez canal. 
Tankers.JPG
Source: http://www.mandiesel.com/files/news/...10-0031-00.pdf

----------


## Apollo

Speaking about vessel types I would like to add the term "Laker" which pertains to specially constructed vessels travelling between ports of the Great Lakes area - from The mouth of St Lawrence River, Quebec, Canada to Duluth, Minessotta, USA. The Lakers are either bulkers or tankers.  
By the way, I have a bunch of photos of them Lakers and I'd love to upload them in the Photo Gallery if there was some direction by any Moderator as to what folder/subcategory should I upload them under. Should I upload them in the Bulker, Tanker  or in the Coastal subcategories?

----------


## Leo

Good day, you may upload them in the section *Ocean*. We have created a new folder named "Lakers".

Let me give you some brief guidance about uploading:
1. Title (insert the name of the vessel), a brief description of the place/date and the ship. During teh moderation of the picture any comments after the ships name will be trasfered under the photo.
2. max permissible size is 1000x750 pixels
3. use compact and brief file names: e.g. laker_mary see also more details here check for english version.


You may conatct me also via private message by clicking on top right

Καλώς ήρθατε, *Leo*.
Τελευταία επίσκεψή σας: 30-12-08 01:04 
*here >* *Προσωπικά Μηνύματα**:* 0 Νέα Μηνύματα, Σύνολο 25

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Dear Apollo thank you for your intention to share with us photos of thiw particular type of ship we had already a discussion about them here with photos from the constuction of the keel of a vessel of such type.
So we are interested about your photos as well as about some dimension of them such as draught (probably derived from great lakes draugth limitations).

----------


## Apollo

Leo, thank you for the creation of the subfolder Lakers and the direction for uploading photos in the gallery.  :Smile:

----------


## Apollo

Dear Παναγιωτη, I will be glad to share with all in this forum all I know about the Great Lakes and the boats in due time, as I compare time like a fast running wild horse which I am trying to catch up with and tame it but I have not achieved it so far. The Great Lakes issue is a big one. I already have started a blog, I am trying to organize and retouch my pix in Picassa and I am also working on a database for these boats.

----------


## Apollo

Let me add one more size of ships. It's the Seawaymax.

Seawaymax

Ship breadth up to: 24 m (78 ft)
Overall ship length up to: 226 m (740 ft)
Ship draught up to: 7.92 m (26 ft)

The term Seawaymax refers to vessels which are the maximum size that can fit through the canals and locks
of the St. Lawrence Seaway system which extends from the Atlantic to the lake Erie. This system is a part of the Great Lakes-St Lawrence Seaway System.

I believe that the "Great Lakes-St Lawrence Seaway System" deserves its own space in the Subcategory Θαλασσιοι Δρομοι, next to Panama and Suez canals. 

But I equally believe that it rests up to the Administrators of the forum to decide if and where they will create such space and which form it will have because the "Great Lakes-St Lawrence Seaway Sytem" has many canals and locks in a distance of 2,038 nautical miles extending from the Atlantic Ocean to Duluth in the westernmost part of Lake Superior.

----------


## JOHNR

Lets add a "New Type" Neo-Panamax since the canal expanding. In the latest edition of Surveyor magasine of ABS there is a relevant article. http://www.eagle.org/news/pubs.html

----------


## Natsios

And a new type of Ore Carrer (VLOC = Very Large Ore Carrier) Chinamax?? 400.000 ton dwt!! which described in attached "Βulk Carrier Update" of DNV. There is an order for 12 of these ships. We mast see the the conclusion in current situation 
Vessel sizes took off!!

----------


## Eng

> Και ένα άλλο είδος Ore Carrer (VLOC = Very Large Ore Carrier) Chinamax?? 400.000 ton dwt!! που περιγραφετε στο επισυναπτομενο "Βulk Carrier Update" του DNV. Έχει δωθεί παραγγελία για 12 τέτοια πλοία. Θα δέίξει που θα καταλήξει με τις παρούσες συνθήκες
> 
> 
> Έχουν ξεφύγει τα μεγέθη των πλοίων!!


When I was in China 15 days ago, I saw a refit from VLCC to VLOC, the capacity of them is about 300,000 t in 11 holds. Describe them as AustaralianMax and constructed for the transport of Iron Ore from Australian terminals to China. If you see the photos posted in Oceean going Ships  + Photo thread you will see the refit procedure.

----------


## JOHNR

Let's add few more types - for small vessels:
OSV = Offshore Support Vessel
AHTSV = Anchor Handling Towing Support Vessel
 SPS = Subsea Production System
UFR = Umbilical Flowline Riser
PSV = Platform Supply Vessel

----------


## manosm3

Εχει κανενας πληροφοριες για το Malaccamax των 18.000 TEU που κατασκευαζεται;

----------


## BULKERMAN

> Εχει κανενας πληροφοριες για το Malaccamax των 18.000 TEU που κατασκευαζεται;


18000 TEU?????? που θα φτασουν τα conteinerships??

----------

